# Airport & usb printer sharing



## bobow (May 1, 2002)

I am trying to use usb printer sharing over an airport network but when I open the usb printer sharing control panel on the computer not directly connected to the usb printer nothing appears when I try add the usb printer as a networked printer.  

I've been working at this for hours and I can't figure it out.  

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## isis (May 7, 2002)

Question: Where is the printer currently connected? 

Example of how mine is setup. The main computer connected to the printer has apple talk set to airport then the only thing you need to do is to turn file sharing on that computer. Now, the computer not connected to the printer can access that printer over the wireless network via file sharing. The correct printer drivers must be installed etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## zra (May 16, 2002)

I recall that there was some check box in the Airport base station that you needed to check to allow Appletalk, but it wasn't called "Allow Appletalk" I forget what it's called but that could be part of it. If you turn on File Sharing on the machine that the machine is connected to & share it's drive, does that machine show up in the Chooser? If not, then the USB Printer Sharing will not work either.


----------



## isis (May 17, 2002)

Nothing in the airport admin software is checkable to control appletalk. On the Airport Admin software there is network checkable options but these do not control appletalk. If you join the network and you have appletalk enabled on your computer you have access to the network. Appletalk is a directed protocol you direct it where you want it to go.

isis


----------



## zra (May 18, 2002)

I don't mean to send anyone on a wild goose chase. I recall having to check something when I set up a friend's Airport Base Station a year ago. Until I did, his machine was not visible via Appletalk over Airport and the wired Appletalk network wasn't visible to his Airport connected Mac. I don't remember what it was called and I don't know if it's still part of the base station software.

I use a D-link wireless hub so I can't check it, but I know if I can't see my desktop Mac in the Chooser, then I can't see the USB printer attached to it either. 

Hope this helps


----------

